# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  "Доказательство жизни после смерти"(книга)

## Дитя Смерти

"Уникальное исследование врача-онколога с 30-летнем стажем. Эта книга о том, что происходит с нами после того как замирает пульс и прекращает работу мозг. В основе книги - тысячи документальных свидетельств людей, переживших клиническую смерть. Книга стала настоящим научным откровением во всем мире и была издана на 22 языках в 70 странах мира.Что ждет нас после смерти? Прочитав эту книгу вы точно будете знать ответ."

Кому интересно.Хотя меня что будет на том свете не особо интересует. 
Просто хочу чтобы для меня это была тайна...

----------


## fuсka rolla

> "Уникальное исследование врача-онколога с 30-летнем стажем. Эта книга о том, что происходит с нами после того как замирает пульс и прекращает работу мозг. В основе книги - тысячи документальных свидетельств людей, переживших клиническую смерть. Книга стала настоящим научным откровением во всем мире и была издана на 22 языках в 70 странах мира.Что ждет нас после смерти? Прочитав эту книгу вы точно будете знать ответ."
> 
> Кому интересно.Хотя меня что будет на том свете не особо интересует. 
> Просто хочу чтобы для меня это была тайна...


 30 лет - стаж маленький, особенно для онкологии. они же учатся постоянно. (по-моему).
и автора бы указал )
и где сама книга? 
или хотя бы своими словами доказательства его перескажи )
и как понять "тысячи документальных свидетельств" ?

----------


## Дитя Смерти

Сейчас всё будет.Автор книги Джеффри Лонг. Тут ещё дело в том что я эту книгу не читала...Ну и поэтому представила вам книжное описание.
А найти её можно в сети магазинов "Мир Книги" или на сайте www.mirknigi.ru([хотя в последнем я что-то сомневаюсь...)

----------


## fuсka rolla

а, блин, тебе же платят за это )

----------


## pizdec

> 30 лет - стаж маленький, особенно для онкологии. они же учатся постоянно. (по-моему).


 
да какая онкология, они давление не могут вылечить, да блин, ЧЛЕН УВЕЛИЧИТЬ НЕ МОГУТ чтобы он полноценным был, и грудь, куда им за рак браться, тем более доверять этому шарлатану святейшее место в душе,

----------

